# UFC



## Diskokobaja (Oct 19, 2017)

Do we have here some UFC fans?

Who are your favorite fighters and why?
Name at least three..


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 19, 2017)

Back in the day .....then they cleaned up the rules and I had kids.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 21, 2017)

Nate Diaz, Robbie Lawler, Cody Garbrandt off the top of my head


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 21, 2017)

Brian Ortega is a beast too


----------



## coviklaflaire (Oct 22, 2017)

I love guys who dont calculate and go full power every fight..So its Nate Diaz, Stipe Miocic, and Mighty mouse..


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Dec 5, 2017)

Big fan. Favorite current ufc fighters are (in no order)Connor McGregor, Tony Ferguson, Darren Till. Favorite fighter is actually Rory Mac (not ufc).GOAT ufc vet I'll take Anderson.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Dec 24, 2017)

Favorite fighter to watch is Clay "the carpenter" Guida...Dude goes full beast mode every second of the fight.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 24, 2017)

Justin gathgi, or however the fuck you spell it is always fun to watch


----------



## silv3rbull3t (Jan 19, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Back in the day .....then they cleaned up the rules and I had kids.


I'm a big MMA fan. I have a 2 and a half year old boy. I watch MMA with him around regularly. I've also trained MMA for close to a decade. He's came with me to the gym and seen my spar, as well as went to live MMA fights with me ringside as i have a friend who owns a regional MMA promotion. I don't really think its a big deal. I tell him its not ok to hit people and so far he has never been agressive towards another kid. Of course he likes to rough house play because he see's Daddy doing it. If it becomes a issue in the future i'll address it but for now i think its fine.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 19, 2019)

silv3rbull3t said:


> I'm a big MMA fan. I have a 2 and a half year old boy. I watch MMA with him around regularly. I've also trained MMA for close to a decade. He's came with me to the gym and seen my spar, as well as went to live MMA fights with me ringside as i have a friend who owns a regional MMA promotion. I don't really think its a big deal. I tell him its not ok to hit people and so far he has never been agressive towards another kid. Of course he likes to rough house play because he see's Daddy doing it. If it becomes a issue in the future i'll address it but for now i think its fine.


Chael addresses this a bit, he says when his little one wants to wrestle he has to respect the rules of the fight. He has to ask if the other person wants to fight and if you're gonna bow then do all that but he/she has to understand and respect the boundaries of the other person and once in agreement then play time. Drill in that boundaries thing and it won't be an issue.


----------

